# 2019 WEC & IMSA Sebring



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring Test

2019 LMP1-H Toyota _ 1:41.x

2015 LMP1-H Audi _ 1:41.x



















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icmqhjCYozU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8ELPDSi-mk


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1



























LMP2


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

IMSA Sebring Test





































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgsN6_F7icA

Sebring 12-Hours Winners


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

WEC



















Gibson V8


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring (6.019 km / 3.74 miles) Qualifying/Practice Lap Times

WEC LMP1-Hybrid Toyota TS050 V6 Turbo 900hp 904kg (#8) _ 1:40.124

WEC LMP1 BRE Dallara-AER V6 Turbo 700hp 833kg (#17) _ 1:41.919

WEC LMP1 Rebellion Oreca-Gibson V8 700hp 818kg (#3) _ 1:42.640

WEC LMP1 BRE Dallara-Gibson V8 700hp 818kg (#10) _ 1:44.049

IMSA DPi Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 940kg (#6) _ 1:45.865

IMSA DPi Multimatic-Mazda I4 Turbo 915kg (#77) _ 1:46.011

IMSA DPi Dallara-Cadillac V8 950kg (#5) _ 1:46.238

WEC LMP2 Oreca-Gibson V8 600hp 930kg (#38) _ 1:46.923

IMSA DPi Ligier-Nissan V6 Turbo 935kg (#54) _ 1:47.806

IMSA LMP2 Oreca-Gibson V8 940kg (#52) _ 1:49.728

IMSA GTLM Porsche 911 RSR F6 1255kg (#911) _ 1:55.899

IMSA GTLM Chevy Corvette C7R V8 1240kg (#3) _ 1:56.158

IMSA GTLM Ford GT V6 Turbo 1275kg (#67) _ 1:56.189

IMSA GTLM BMW M8 V8 Turbo 1220kg (#24) _ 1:56.486

WEC LMGTE Chevy Corvette C7R V8 (#63) _ 1:57.257

WEC LMGTE Aston Martin Vantage V8 Turbo (#97) _ 1:57.306

WEC LMGTE Porsche 911 RSR F6 (#92) _ 1:57.384

WEC LMGTE BMW M8 V8 Turbo (#82) _ 1;57.433

WEC LMGTE Ferrari 488 V8 Turbo (#71) _ 1:57.464

WEC LMGTE Ford GT V6 Turbo (#67) _ 1:57.495

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/

http://results.imsa.com/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcQzm8r9Mto

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx8G69cmW44

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ4oMz7ykPg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKibxlqvJ4k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke6dZSwQ_P4

WEC LMP1



























IMSA DPi



























WEC LMP2









IMSA GTLM


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

WEC Sebring 8 Hours Race

1, LMP1-Hybrid Toyota TS050 V6 Turbo 900hp 904kg (#8) _ 253 laps

3. LMP1 BRE Dallara-AER V6 Turbo 700hp 833kg (#11) _ 242 laps

4. LMP2 Oreca-Gibson V8 600hp 930kg (#37) _ 239 laps

10. LMGTE Porsche 911 RSR F6 (#91) _ 226 laps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N5daQa6ojw

LMP1




































LMP2









LMGTE


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

IMSA Sebring 12 Hours Race

1. DPi Dallara-Cadillac V8 950kg (#31) _ 348 laps

4. DPi Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 940kg (#7) _ 348 laps

5. DPi Ligier-Nissan V6 Turbo 935kg (#54) _ 347 laps

6. DPi Multimatic-Mazda I4 Turbo 915kg (#55) _ 346 laps

10. GTLM Porsche 911 RSR F6 1255kg (#911) _ 330 laps

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7LH2wR_ZU8

DPi




































GTLM


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Sebring (6.019 km / 3.74 miles) Race Lap Times

WEC LMP1-Hybrid Toyota TS050 V6 Turbo 900hp 904kg (#7) _ 1:41.800

WEC LMP1 Rebellion Oreca-Gibson V8 700hp 818kg (#1) _ 1:43.705

WEC LMP1 BRE Dallara-AER V6 Turbo 700hp 833kg (#17) _ 1:44.186

WEC LMP1 BRE Dallara-Gibson V8 700hp 818kg (#10) _ 1:45.266

IMSA DPi Multimatic-Mazda I4 Turbo 915kg (#55) _ 1:47.472

IMSA DPi Dallara-Cadillac V8 950kg (#31) _ 1:47.746

IMSA DPi Ligier-Nissan V6 Turbo 935kg (#54) _ 1:47.955

IMSA DPi Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 940kg (#7) _ 1:48.670

WEC LMP2 Dallara-Gibson V8 600hp 930kg (#29) _ 1:48.990

IMSA LMP2 Oreca-Gibson V8 940kg (#52) _ 1:51.303

IMSA GTLM Ford GT V6 Turbo 1275kg (#66) _ 1:57.478

IMSA GTLM Chevy Corvette C7R V8 1240kg (#3) _ 1:57.775

IMSA GTLM BMW M8 V8 Turbo 1220kg (#24) _ 1:57.918

IMSA GTLM Porsche 911 RSR F6 1255kg (#912) _ 1:57.929

WEC LMGTE Ferrari 488 V8 Turbo (#71) _ 1:58.701

WEC LMGTE BMW M8 V8 Turbo (#81) _ 1;58.788

WEC LMGTE Porsche 911 RSR F6 (#92) _ 1:58.970

WEC LMGTE Aston Martin Vantage V8 Turbo (#97) _ 1:59.074

WEC LMGTE Chevy Corvette C7R V8 (#63) _ 1:59.144

WEC LMGTE Ford GT V6 Turbo (#67) _ 1:59.145

WEC LMP1









IMSA DPi









WEC LMP2









IMSA LMP2









IMSA GTLM









WEC LMGTE


----------

